
African Outsourcing Startup, Andela raises $100M Series D - dayve
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-23/al-gore-s-firm-leads-100-million-round-in-african-startup-andela
======
will_wheat_on
What's the difference between Andela and any other outsourcing company?

